# write your favourite band and song



## jaredalert9 (Mar 31, 2010)

hello all i want to do in this is find out what everyones favourite band and song is my favourite band is beatles and the song twist and shout


----------



## Forstride (Mar 31, 2010)

The Devil Wears Prada - I Hate Buffering


----------



## prowler (Mar 31, 2010)

Right now -

Florence And The Machine - Drumming


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 31, 2010)

Moved to more appropriate section..

As for my favorite band, it would be russian punk band Purgen. Song, well, that's one's a bit harder..but..

One of the favorites would be this one:


----------



## Jaems (Mar 31, 2010)

Ricky Martin - Livin La Vida Loca


----------



## themini278 (Mar 31, 2010)

Daft Punk - Aerodynamite


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmm, I have way too many favorite bands. Probably my most favorite is Opeth but right now I have been obsessed with We Butter The Bread With Butter (this is quite possibly the only deathcore you will ever see me listening too) and Alcest.

The song I have been obsessed with is:


----------

